# What To Feed My 2"-3" Rbp?



## Baker58 (May 17, 2011)

Just got ten in the mail today. All are swimming, active and looking good. What will be a good food to start with? the person i got them from said "rosey red" minnos. I just need some advice from board members...

thanks

I dont know if it matters but they are in a 125 gallon tank.

thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

I would start them on a quality pellet such as New Life Spectrum or Hikari. You can also feed them frozen bloodworms and small pieces of raw shrimp or tilapia. The more variety you feed them, the healthier they will be. Stay away from feeders all together


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 1, 2010)

I just got mine at ~1" and have them on Tilapia, Cichlid Flakes and Blood Worms. I'll be introducing them to shrimp in the next week or two. They've been doing great so far.


----------



## Baker58 (May 17, 2011)

thanks alot for all the info. gave them some frozen bloodworms a bit ago... none left now lol


----------

